# [R]POV NVIDIA GT 220 - driver closed - KDE4 - effetti OpenGL

## n0t

Salve a tutti,

Come più o meno, se si ha confidenza con i telegrammi, si può capire dal titolo, ho dei problemi ad attivare gli effetti OpenGL su KDE.

ho attivato:

Composite

ARGBWithComposite

RenderAccel

Ma non riesco ad attivarli lo stesso.

Potete venirmi in aiuto?  :Surprised: Last edited by n0t on Fri May 07, 2010 4:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Apetrini

Ovviamente no.

Ti invito a rileggere il regolamento del forum; se dopo averlo (ri)letto non ti è chiaro il senso del mio post, continua a studiare il regolamento finché almeno l'80% dello stesso non ti è comprensibile.

----------

## n0t

Nessuno?

----------

## n0t

Risolto leggendo la documentazione ufficiale <.<

Non avevo messo 

Section "Module"

  Load "glx"

EndSection

in xorg.conf

----------

## Onip

e allora aggiungi il tag [Risolto] al titolo del thread, come scritto nelle Linee Guida che avrai sicuramente letto...

----------

